# Bolt Poor OTA Reception



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

In the last two weeks, all of a sudden I am getting apparently weak over the air channel reception on my Bolt. Signal strength across the board has dropped about 15-20 points. I have re-run channel scans with no change. Channels I used to get with just an OK signal are now gone. Channels I got with a strong signal now show an OK signal. I hooked the antenna cable directly to the TV and it shows all channel signals strong as before. This apparently is just the Tivo.
Any ideas what's happening and what to do about it?
Thanks.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I've heard about this happening with other Bolts, I hope it doesn't happen to mine. My first Bolt couldn't even get a signal for 4 of my OTA channels, even though my TV and my Premiere and Series 3 OLED could. Tivo sent me a replacement Bolt and it gets the missing channels.

I believe Tivo just used poor quality tuners in the Bolt and they can fail.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

I think you might be right, Resist. I just got my old Tivo (Premiere) out of the closet and hooked it up the antenna and checked the signal strength. Two channels I no longer receive on the Bolt, come in twice as strong on the old Premiere (from 32 to 66 on the s-meter). That settles it. It's not the antenna, the antenna cable, the weather. It's the box.


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

Completely the same. My CBS- which is usually my strongest OTA channel, is now oddly reading out max 32 signal strength with the v53 error message. 

This made my Big Bang and big brother fail to record last night. Not happy. 

With absolutely no change to antenna, weather, cables/cords... now After 5 box restarts, and a full disconnect of power and coax, I’m planning to call TiVo at 10 to have a discussion about this. 

If anyone else has thoughts- greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jmeyers14 said:


> If anyone else has thoughts- greatly appreciated.


Just wondering if you have a second opinion from your TV? Some have signal diagnostics.


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Just wondering if you have a second opinion from your TV? Some have signal diagnostics.


Tv does not, however after a hook up to TV -same issue. CBS is a no go.

From best signal to worst... who knows.

TiVo was nice on the phone, walked through some troubleshooting with me. Determined it's not a tuner issue.

I'm hoping with fingers crossed it's an issue from the broadcasting signal end. And it will just resolve itself.

Also- this could be the straw that breaks the TiVo's back. And I call spectrum for a cable card. Can't miss football games. Just can't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jmeyers14 said:


> Tv does not, however after a hook up to TV -same issue. CBS is a no go.


What are the station's call letters? Perhaps they have had transmitter problems.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Emacee said:


> Two channels I no longer receive on the Bolt, come in twice as strong on the old Premiere (from 32 to 66 on the s-meter). That settles it. It's not the antenna, the antenna cable, the weather. It's the box.


And Tivo doesn't think there are issues with the Bolt. Just like the issue of Hydra not being unable to transfer shows from another Tivo.


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> What are the station's call letters? Perhaps they have had transmitter problems.


WROC. Signal strength 32 so I'd assume they are still "there". Is there a way to see if they've had issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jmeyers14 said:


> WROC. Signal strength 32 so I'd assume they are still "there". Is there a way to see if they've had issues?


Google?
News 8 still working to correct transmitter issue


----------



## jmeyers14 (Mar 19, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Google?
> News 8 still working to correct transmitter issue


Ouch.

Since I'm new to the OTA TiVo game I thought there may be a website (not google) that showed something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jmeyers14 said:


> Ouch.
> Since I'm new to the OTA TiVo game I thought there may be a website (not google) that showed something like that.


On the bright side, it doesn't seem to be a Bolt issue.


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Don't see how it can be anything but Bolt. It's not limited to stations on one RF channel. It's not the antenna or antenna cable. If I hook up the TV or the old Tivo to the antenna, signals are as strong as ever. I get better reception on the old Tivo (Premiere) in the guest room with a set-top indoor antenna than the Bolt with the roof-top antenna. Note the Bolt is either cable OR antenna. Cable AND antenna is not an option. Maybe Rovi has decided antenna doesn't matter any more - despite all those articles about "cord cutters." So, they decided to skimp on the tuner.


----------



## Daddio1949 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the same problem with 2 Bolts and posted about it, Tivo Bolts Dropped some Over-the-Air Stations, but Roamio Did Not Drop Stations

I also have 2 Roamios and they do not have the problem.


----------

